# Any one able to breed apistos in the GTA?



## ebiken (Aug 20, 2018)

Just curious about the water conditions and if they're able to breed apistos in the GTA. Since they require softer water, I figured they'd be more difficult. Specifically, in York region, my water comes out at around 150 TDS. I'll have to check actual hardness.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

It has been a while but I used to breed quite a few species. Depending on where they're from, many are a less fussy about softness etc. That said, I'd always recommend using RO to drop your tds. Many of the aggies and cacatuoides have been kept for so long and refined so much that I'd think they're not too fussy. I lived in Richmond Hill at the time and that water was pretty hard.


----------



## ebiken (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. 

Fortunately, I do have an RO unit since I've dabbled in shrimp anyway. Cacatuoides is probably what I'm looking into. I'd like to start off with them being as I think they've been more common.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Cacatuoides are great, not too expensive and have some really nice morphs. You can also look for hongsloi types as they are similar in their requirements. Mike at Finatics often carries some, as does Harold at Menagerie.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Harold is now at Tails & Scales and they recently posted a new fish list with 5 or more different apisto species


----------

